# OTC Halloween 2007 book is out



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok just got in my mail and the new OTC Halloween 2007 book is out. wasnt sure if i could post this info or not, but lots of goodies inside this new 2007 book.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good I hope i get mine soon, all I've been getting is ones for other party stuff.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

What is the OTC Halloween book? Sorry, i'm still a little new!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Oriental Trading Company
toys ,novelties,candy ,party goods ,ect
some props too....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

A LOT of their props seem to me waaaay over priced.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes they usually do, but i am still getting a good bit of stuff from them.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

*runs To The Mailbox*

Aahhh I Hope Its Here!!!!!!

edit: oh, crap, its sunday.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

LOL
Beepem needs a calendar!

...mine hasn't come yet either...


----------

